# please name me a few common diseases which can happen to black mollies



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i have kept black mollies and i have not encountered any diseases till now but i would like to know the symptoms, causes and cures of the most common diseases which can occur to black mollies? please dont mind me asking this question as i am new to this.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what are the symptoms you are noticing can you get any picture?


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> what are the symptoms you are noticing can you get any picture?


at the present time i dont think any of my fishes have any trouble or any disease but i am asking this question so that i can be aware of all those disease which my mollies might face.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

sam augustin said:


> at the present time i dont think any of my fishes have any trouble or any disease but i am asking this question so that i can be aware of all those disease which my mollies might face.


I dont know what diseases mollies are most prone to but when i had them the only thing i ever had to deal with was ich. i have herd of them getting all the usual, fin rot, parasites, pop eye. this is why it is such a great idea to have a quarantine tank.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

can you please tell me what is a quarantine tank ?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

A QT is a place that you keep new fish for a few weeks to make sure they are healthy before you put them in the tank with the rest of your fish.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Your Mollies are prone to most common fish diseases, and should be kept in a situation where Stress is very low, with 1-1.25 teaspoons of non-iodized salt per gallon of water. Stress seems to be the most important thing to avoid. Also be sure to maintain a very high water quality for them.*


----------

